# whats the the best E caller



## charlie63 (Aug 11, 2012)

Don't know to much about what one to buy.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

charlie63 said:


> Don't know to much about what one to buy.


 Look in Random polls- top main page, lots of info.


----------



## Caleb Wilson (Aug 10, 2012)

FoxPro cs24b if you want the best call on the market


----------



## charlie63 (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks Calab!.


----------



## jglynn (Aug 2, 2012)

foxpro is the way to go.


----------



## charlie63 (Aug 11, 2012)

I had a feeling foxpro would be my best bet - I was thinking of the spitfire.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

I kill more coyotes a year under a spitfire than 90% of the $400 and up calls. I think the WildFire has replaced the spitfire. Same price with a much better remote and the fix bang feature. My next call will be a WildFire.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Caleb Wilson said:


> FoxPro cs24b if you want the best call on the market


-----------------------------------------------------
Foxpro CS-24 for certain.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm too tight to spend more than $200! I heard a mighty atom the other day that was the best sound I've ever heard.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

SHampton said:


> I'm too tight to spend more than $200! I heard a mighty atom the other day that was the best sound I've ever heard.


--------------------------------------------
LOL Shampton, I reckon that you have never heard a CS-24 then. I know that Bill makes good callers, and I think that a man should buy what he thinks is best.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

[sub]I hunt with a couple of guys that have the cs24. I thought the atom sounded better. I have heard a lot of negative about the guy behind them though.[/sub]


----------



## Caleb Wilson (Aug 10, 2012)

If your on a budget then wildfire is the lowest I'd go. The spitfire is a good call that is ridiculously tough. Its  just a little lacking in volume sometimes. And scott kills kills more cause hes got a GUNNER pup and a bunch of coyotes.


----------



## charlie63 (Aug 11, 2012)

Caleb Wilson said:


> If your on a budget then wildfire is the lowest I'd go. The spitfire is a good call that is ridiculously tough. Its just a little lacking in volume sometimes. And scott kills kills more cause hes got a GUNNER pup and a bunch of coyotes.


As long as coyotes hear it thats all that counts.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Ha! Caleb, let me get you the number to the comedy club! I only have 1 now, I sold Havoc.


----------



## Caleb Wilson (Aug 10, 2012)

STFU Scott no you didn't. Somebody made some serious coin.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Sure did. Posted the add and sold him in 5 min.


----------



## Caleb Wilson (Aug 10, 2012)

Where


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Going to AR


----------

